# pirate ramrod



## litespeed1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Im looking to do ramrod next Thursday and dont have a ticket. I tried, but 714 on the list doesnt cut it dispite having done it 27 times since 1984. Im looking to do it in a 10 hour time frame, not fast, but respectable and am looking for a few other riders to do it with starting around 6 am. any one want to join me?


----------



## the_reign_man (Aug 8, 2007)

If too many pirates ride the same day as the RAMROD event, it will result in the Park Service shutting down the ride for good. The Park Service sets the rider limit to maintain safety for everyone in the park.

Rainier is there all summer.


----------



## Wibble (Jul 14, 2012)

What is this?


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Our shop had our own RAMROD back on the 4th. We got perfect weather. The road coming down from Backbone Ridge was pretty bad due to all the road work.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

There are easily 100 days with good quality weather and clear roads that you could choose to ride around rainier? WTH is wrong with one of them? Its quite possible to do this ride unsupported. Why crash everyone elses party?


----------



## litespeed1 (Nov 15, 2005)

It seems like whenever I post, I get reminded of why I ussually lurk and dont talk. I was at RAMROD in 1984 when only 45 riders started and continued doing it until 2004 when I was injured a week before the ride and couldnt start. In 1993 the organizers mailed me a free jersey and my check back and told me I could do it for free as long as I kept going. Over the years the people in charge changed and I had to go back to the regular registration process. So as to those who say do it another day, this ride means a lot to me doing it on the last Thursday in July because of my past history with RAMROD. Anyway I did do the ride unsupported. I brought 3 bottles, an extra tube and didnt stop at any of the regular stops since I didnt pay. Saw only 6 fellow bandits and finished in 9.15, not great, but ok considering I was by myself most of the time. Nice day on the mountion, not too hot.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

So you feel entitled to do the ride because you have done it in the past?


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

litespeed1 said:


> It seems like whenever I post, I get reminded of why I ussually lurk and dont talk. I was at RAMROD in 1984 when only 45 riders started and continued doing it until 2004 when I was injured a week before the ride and couldnt start. In 1993 the organizers mailed me a free jersey and my check back and told me I could do it for free as long as I kept going. Over the years the people in charge changed and I had to go back to the regular registration process. So as to those who say do it another day, this ride means a lot to me doing it on the last Thursday in July because of my past history with RAMROD. Anyway I did do the ride unsupported. I brought 3 bottles, an extra tube and didnt stop at any of the regular stops since I didnt pay. Saw only 6 fellow bandits and finished in 9.15, not great, but ok considering I was by myself most of the time. Nice day on the mountion, not too hot.


Thank you for threatening the legitimacy of this ride for hundreds of others who do it every year. You're a real winner.


----------



## litespeed1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok so I have verified what I thought about a lot of the people that have nothing better to do then be above all the rest of us and post negitivity on these forums. I thought that doing this 27 out of 29 times was some kind of acomplishment, but apparently I am mistaken. Best of luck with your cycling accomlishments whatever they might be.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

i'll offer that the accomplishment is about the ride and not about the precise day it was performed. Pirating rides is not respecting the effort of the organizer. I've missed the lottery twice and have since just decided to ride in Rainier when I can organize it on my own. I also prefer Blewett


----------



## 2ride (Apr 2, 2002)

*It's safer*

I did it pirate a few years ago for one simple reason. Safety. DoIng it with hundreds of riders is much safer because of the awareness all of the cyclists bring to vehicle drivers. I've been hit doing a solo ride in the mountains by someone who had "no idea bikes would be on the road". So I think I'll continue to "pirate" RAMROD (when I don't get a spot via lottery) and feel better about my well being than breaking some cycling code of ethics.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Tell me about Blewet pass. Sounds fun. Ya start from Clelum, ride over than back? Can't ride through on the Old Blewett pass highway, only the new one correct?


Travis said:


> i'll offer that the accomplishment is about the ride and not about the precise day it was performed. Pirating rides is not respecting the effort of the organizer. I've missed the lottery twice and have since just decided to ride in Rainier when I can organize it on my own. I also prefer Blewett


----------



## Fastjonny (Aug 17, 2012)

*Price Check?*

I'm getting ready to sell my 2006 Specialized Allez Comp Triple and was hoping someone could tell me a reasonable price to ask. I'm more of a mountain biker and don't know so much about road bikes. I bought it new for about $1800 and have ridden it very little. I would say it has only seen about 400-500 miles total and is in great condition. I bought it thinking I could ride the roads more with my wife, but I just seem to go trail riding when I have the spare time (especially since she now mountain bikes with me). I don't want to try and screw someone over on the price, but also want to receive a fair price - I'm trying to get the cash to upgrade my mountain bike 

Thanks for any advice people can give!


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

Fastjonny said:


> I'm getting ready to sell my 2006 Specialized Allez Comp Triple and was hoping someone could tell me a reasonable price to ask. I'm more of a mountain biker and don't know so much about road bikes. I bought it new for about $1800 and have ridden it very little. I would say it has only seen about 400-500 miles total and is in great condition. I bought it thinking I could ride the roads more with my wife, but I just seem to go trail riding when I have the spare time (especially since she now mountain bikes with me). I don't want to try and screw someone over on the price, but also want to receive a fair price - I'm trying to get the cash to upgrade my mountain bike
> 
> Thanks for any advice people can give!


You might want to look throught the different forums and find a better place to post this. It won't get read as much here. This is just a regional forum.


----------

